# Butterball Turkey Roasts



## smokingnd (Mar 1, 2011)

Needed to smoke something so I picked a few of these up at the store.  Did some once before and I brined them not realizing they are packed in brine solution so they were a little salty, these 4 i injected with some cranberry and cranberry-strawberry juice with a little garlic and onion powder, and a little cajun seasoning.  Smoked them at about 250* to an internal temp of about 160*-165*, they turned out great, I let them cool and then i slice thin for sammies.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 1, 2011)

Those look awesome!!

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Mar 1, 2011)

they look great, got any pics of them sliced?


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 1, 2011)

Man them look great.. bet they will taste even better great job.


----------



## smokingnd (Mar 1, 2011)

I haven't sliced them yet, but i will post pics here when i do.


----------



## gotarace (Mar 1, 2011)

Excellent looking smoke there
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I have to buy one of these...i love smoked turkey...looking forward to the sliced photos


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Mar 2, 2011)

Good looking turkey's smokingnd, any particular reason you used the stocking nets?  Keep up the good work!

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice job on those breasts, looking forward to the sliced pics!


----------



## smokingnd (Mar 2, 2011)

VirginiaSmoke, they come with the nets on them, as they are a couple pieces of breast meat put together, these probably aren't the best cuts, but they are easy to smoke and when sliced thin they great sandwiches.  My favorite is to make a grilled turkey and swiss wit these.


----------



## smokingnd (Mar 2, 2011)

Here are the roasts all sliced up, and DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice job Dude they make great sammies!


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice job, lots of sammies there


----------



## smokingnd (Mar 2, 2011)

I will say that I prefer the ball white meat roasts, I bought two of the white/dark meat and don't care for them as much.


----------



## harleychief (Mar 3, 2011)

does the dark stay moister?


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 3, 2011)

That's going to make some wonderful lunch meat. I need to find some of those boneless roasts. I have yet to find them.


----------



## smoking gun (Mar 3, 2011)

I have done several of these and they're always great. I usually take the net off and just tie it or do a bacon wrap. The nets can be hard to get out of the meat sometimes after cooking. They are available no flavor added, Mesquite, and Cajun here at the local Meijers. We LOVE the Cajun but no smoked turkey is bad IMHO.   :)


----------



## smokingnd (Mar 4, 2011)

Harley, I think the dark is a little more moist, but I don"t care for the connective stuff in it, it's kind of rubbery.

Smoking Gun, that net is kind of difficult to remove I am going to try tying or bacon next time, as far as the flavored ones I have not ween them but they sound delicious.


----------



## so ms smoker (Mar 4, 2011)

Netted or not, I bet they were some great sammies!


----------



## indacup (May 8, 2011)

I got a couple smoking now with a few different pork loins I am taking to a Mothers day picnic...the Turkey was injected with Cranberry, butter, variety of herbs including garlic, wrapped them in Bacon up to 150*, removed the bacon and will let stay on the grill till we hit 160....then sear on the grill if need be.


----------



## brent1202 (May 10, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, what kind of cook time for these.  They look great and I'm thinking of doing a couple of these this weekend.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 10, 2011)

Great Looking Turkey Roasts...

What wood did you use to smoke them and how long?


----------

